# Ralink Wireless Card Keeps Connecting and Disconnecting



## dulisaid (May 6, 2008)

Hi Everyone!
I have a problem with my Ralink Wireless LAN Card.Firstly, it doesnt connect automatically when i switch on the computers on the network. I have to go mannually and connect it by clicking on the Ralink Wireless Utility. Secondly, after manually clicking the connection, the connection keeps on fluctuating i.e keeps on connecting and disconnecting by itself. I am forced to use a LAN Cat5 cable to connect to the internet. When I type ipconfig on the command prompt, the following output appears:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\James.HYDEPARK>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : COMP12
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : hydepark.local
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hydepark.local

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-E6-74-AB-19
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.123.109
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.123.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.123.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.123.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 06, 2008 8:58:05 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 06, 2008 9:58:05 PM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink Turbo Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-E8-FB-33-09
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 213.150.102.2

C:\Documents and Settings\James.HYDEPARK>

Can anyone please help me in resolving this issue...Pllllllllleeeeeeaaassseeeee. Thank you in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

IP addresses of all zeros are normally caused by one of the following.

*Diagnosis:*


DHCP Service not running.
Duplicate IP address on the network.
Bad NIC card drivers.
Defective NIC hardware.

*Resolution:*


Check Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services. The DHCP Client service should be Started and its Startup Type should be Automatic.

Turn off ALL of the computers and other network connected devices, restart (power cycle) the router, then restart all the computers and other network devices.

Check for upgraded drivers and/or reload the Network drivers.

Replace the Network Interface Card.


----------



## dulisaid (May 6, 2008)

Thanks johnwill for the reply!
->The DHCP Client Service is running and its startup service is automatic.
->I have turned off & restarted the computers, router & other network connected devices in the NW.
->I have searched from the net but i didn’t get any valid link for Ralink Wireless Card Drivers (it is installed though, just wanted the latest update), can u please help me with any URL if u know any, thanks.
->The NIC is working properly since I can connect to the internet with a LAN Cat5 cable.

Today, I noticed some new symptoms. The PC is detecting several available wireless networks in range (they are all not encrypted & the signal is very low). The office wireless network (which is encrypted, TKIP) isn't connecting to some machines but there are a few PCs which are connected and function properly. When I try to connect to the office wireless NW, it connects for some seconds then disconnects. When it connects to it for some seconds, it keeps on stating 'Acquiring Network Address' but to no avail. 
Please advice further. Thanks.
---------------------------------------------------------------------->
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\administrator.HYDEPARK>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : COMP12
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : hydepark.local
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hydepark.local

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethe
rnet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-E6-74-AB-19
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.123.109
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.123.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.123.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 196.200.16.2
192.168.123.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 07, 2008 9:36:05 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 07, 2008 10:36:05 PM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink Turbo Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-E8-FB-33-09
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

C:\Documents and Settings\administrator.HYDEPARK>
<------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm thinking the wireless adapter may be bad. Have you successfully connected to any wireless networks with this machine?


----------



## dulisaid (May 6, 2008)

Thanks! I will talk to my boss to purchase a new wireless adapter and try it out. I have another question if you don't mind. I want to disable all desktop users to change the Desktop Background. i have tried the following but they both didn't work:
i. On Run program i typed command 'gpedit.msc
Local Computer policy->User Configuration->Administrative Templates->Control Panel->Display->"Prevent Changing Wallpaper" (clicked on it and enabled it)

ii. On Run program i typed command 'gpedit.msc
Local Computer policy->User Configuration->Administrative Templates->Desktop->Active Desktop:'Active Desktop Wallpaper' (clicked on it and enabled it)

Both of the above didn't work even after rebooting the machines. Would you kindly assist? Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suggest starting a new thread in the XP forum here on that issue. It sounds like the users have admin rights, but I truthfully have never tried to use that particular option.


----------



## dulisaid (May 6, 2008)

Thanks, i will start a new thread right now. Cheers!


----------

